# Time and Date comparison using Macro (Excel)



## styl3zkp (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I have a quick question regarding comparing Time and Date using Macro in Excel.

Suppose I have a column A in Sheet 1 that contains information of some day and some time.. example might be

4/5/2007 10:41 (but it actually is 4/5/2007 10:41:11 AM)
5/8/2008 18:22
7/7/2009 02:31

If I want to write a macro such that I want to only compare dates... as in If any of the cell has today's date - I want to copy and paste it in a new sheet.

I've figured out how to copy and paste to a new sheet if there is a match - but the problem is I can't figure out how to only compare date with today's date (since each cell has date AND time in it...)

Any ideas on how I can work around this problem?? any help would be much appreciated!

Thanks in advance! =)

-styl3zkp


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Compare all three of day(), month() and year() to get a match rather than matching on the entire contents of the cell. So, it would be if and(day(A1) = day(today()), month(A1) = month(today()), year(A1) = year(today())). Check the parentheses and change the cell references as appropriate.


----------

